# Best carpenters square



## busy builder (12 Jan 2012)

I thought I had a good quality Stanley square, I've had it a few years now, but the brass part fell off today :shock: so I'm looking for a new one, must be able to take a few knocks as I'm on site 90% of my time. I don't want cheapo as they tend to rust.
Any suggestions ? I like the 9" preferably.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (12 Jan 2012)

Not sure on the best but I use a Joseph Marples Carpenter's Square. Its very well made has brass rivets and brass ends, its one of my favorite tools!


----------



## marcros (12 Jan 2012)

i have an incra one which I like. http://www.rutlands.co.uk/hand-tools/ma ... ree-square but prob available cheaper.

Then again, you could buy several others for that money, if they break, get lost/borrowed etc.


----------



## awkwood (12 Jan 2012)

Joseph Marples trial 1 square. Rosewood brass on both inner and outer edges. a real quality tool

http://www.toolnut.co.uk/products/measu ... _Inch.html


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (13 Jan 2012)

awkwood":3m8xsnxb said:


> Joseph Marples trial 1 square. Rosewood brass on both inner and outer edges. a real quality tool
> 
> http://www.toolnut.co.uk/products/measu ... _Inch.html



Looks like the same one I have. Similar price paid.


----------



## jimi43 (13 Jan 2012)

I think these are just beautiful!







Not entirely sure that our dear friend and member Rod (Harbo) is selling these but they are just classic art!

Jim


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (13 Jan 2012)

They do look nice indeed.


----------



## Jacob (13 Jan 2012)

busy builder":1yxu3d3m said:


> I thought I had a good quality Stanley square, I've had it a few years now, but the brass part fell off today :shock: so I'm looking for a new one, must be able to take a few knocks as I'm on site 90% of my time. I don't want cheapo as they tend to rust.
> Any suggestions ? I like the 9" preferably.


IMHO brass, wood and steel square is strictly for bench work inside. A "carpenter's" square has to be all steel for site work and the sliding combination square has been the preferred option for a long time. Everyone should have one, they are really useful but strangely unfashionable! 
If you get a second hand combi square make sure it has the pin. This is usually missing, but very useful for marking out.
They don't seem to make a plain 10" or 12" steel square which is the next best option (not counting framing/roofing squares which are another (specialist) thing altogether).


----------



## jasonB (13 Jan 2012)

i'm with Jacob on the metal squares and carry a combination square but am more likely to reach for my Johnson Rafter Square particularly when doing 1st fix I find avery useful, the longer stock sitting better on sawn timber. Don't get a cheap copy though. 24" roofing square alsogets taken out when its likely to be needed.

J


----------



## Jensmith (13 Jan 2012)

jimi43":1mno6a9d said:


> I think these are just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am the proud owner of one thanks to the secret santa and though I think it's too nice for what the OP needs it for I can say it's had constant use since I got it and it's the best tool I have. Bang on square and a pleasure to use. I wouldn't hesitate in recommending them. Also stunning to look at


----------



## bugbear (13 Jan 2012)

Most site chippies I've seen use a moderately priced combo-square (NOT Starrett, M&W etc). They're accurate (enough), sturdy and versatile.

BugBear


----------



## jimi43 (13 Jan 2012)

Silly me...did not read the complete OP post properly....you guys are absolutely right....cheapo sliding combination square is probably best...there are loads at bootfairs...they are unfashionable as Jacob says...hence cheap.

Jim


----------



## Jacob (13 Jan 2012)

jimi43":mmwb57r4 said:


> Silly me...did not read the complete OP post properly....you guys are absolutely right....cheapo sliding combination square is probably best...there are loads at bootfairs...they are unfashionable as Jacob says...hence cheap.
> 
> Jim


Best for fine woodwork too as they tend to be more accurate than the trad wood/brass/steel pattern. 
Attractive though these are, they are easily knocked out by being dropped, getting damp etc. (OP - "brass parts fell off", see above). The blade is only fixed with 3 or 4 pins nailed through the wooden handle so it's not surprising that they are often out a bit, new or old.
I've got a 4" trad square which I use a lot because it sits conveniently on the workpiece without tipping over, but I had to fettle it to make it square. I've two others which are more ornament than use.
My combi square is Rabone and I have a 12" all steel Rabone ordinary square, both old but 100% accurate (in woodworking terms).


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Jan 2012)

I find the engineers' squares ideal. 

I wish I could find a reasonably priced 6 inch bladed one. Or a blade I could use with one of my stocks!

John


----------



## AndyT (13 Jan 2012)

Benchwayze":1e9hjj5g said:


> I find the engineers' squares ideal.
> 
> I wish I could find a reasonably priced 6 inch bladed one. Or a blade I could use with one of my stocks!
> 
> John



I bought a 4" one from Axi which I rather like. The 6"/150mm equivalent is only £6.95 - but they may have changed the supplier, judging from the negative reviews.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Jan 2012)

Thanks Andy. 

Yes I have one of those somewhere, but it's way old, and might need truing. I was referring to the 6" or 300mm, combination square though, so maybe I didn't make myself clear! a failing of mine at times! 

regards
John


----------



## lincs1963 (13 Jan 2012)

Hi, this is my first post, but I hope I can be helpful. try googling 'swanson speed square'. they are solid aluminium and hefty enough to knock nails in with! all one piece so nothing to break or fall off.
I have been using one for 10 years now, originally bought for roofing but now used for everything.
They are available in 2 sizes the smaller one being ideal for dropping into a tool bag or nail pouch. mine has been used every working day for the last ten years and still looks like it did when it came out of its packaging, and to give you an idea of how much use it gets I have put on 8 full house roofs and 12 sets of joists since returning to work on the 3rd january. 
Hope this gives you something to think about, regards, Neil.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (13 Jan 2012)

I never take my carpenters square on site with me. I, as many, use a combo square. I don't remember where or its brand but it cost me over £10 and have done me proud for years while on site. Its also useful for setting blade heights. It gets used in the shop as well.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Jan 2012)

lincs1963":2wp8ao22 said:


> Hi, this is my first post, but I hope I can be helpful. try googling 'swanson speed square'. they are solid aluminium and hefty enough to knock nails in with! all one piece so nothing to break or fall off.
> I have been using one for 10 years now, originally bought for roofing but now used for everything.
> They are available in 2 sizes the smaller one being ideal for dropping into a tool bag or nail pouch. mine has been used every working day for the last ten years and still looks like it did when it came out of its packaging, and to give you an idea of how much use it gets I have put on 8 full house roofs and 12 sets of joists since returning to work on the 3rd january.
> Hope this gives you something to think about, regards, Neil.



+1 for the Swanson, on site. 

They look a bit rough and ready, but they are accurate and work well. I use mine for guiding my hand-held circular saw when cross-cutting (Up to 12") Although I do clamp it in place with a G clamp! 'Cos I ain't a Pro! :lol: 

Neil, They have a separate bar attached now to enable adjustment for corners of room 'wot ain't square'! 

John


----------



## Jacob (13 Jan 2012)

The swanson thowing square is good:






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_square

I've never had a Swanson. They look good, I might just get one.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Jan 2012)

Jacob":uhq6suv2 said:


> The swanson thowing square is good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.itslondon.co.uk/pd_SWAT108_T ... Square.htm

There you go Jacob. There is a 6" version too. 

Can't recall where I bought mine, but it was around that price. 

John :wink:


----------



## Fat ferret (13 Jan 2012)

Bahco combi square does me for everything from site work to making furniture, very well made and precise, a few different sizes might be an idea though. About £12 quid on the bay for the 12"/300mm one.


----------



## osdset (14 Jan 2012)

The best combi square IMHO is the Rabone chesterman had mine for nearly 30 years, heavy but well built and solid.


----------



## Benchwayze (14 Jan 2012)

I like Rabone-Chesterman too. Their factory was in my 'Manor' years ago. Very useful. My 4' Level is still dead-on! 
I have two of their squares. (If I get the same reading from both I know the work is square.)

Then I had a chance for a good priced Starrett, with additional centre-finding head, so I bought that as well. 
I think I am OK for squares! 

John :tool:


----------



## Allylearm (14 Jan 2012)

Rabone Chesterman for me, I bought it when I was an apprentice, lost its paint but still going good, has drawn all my mitres I have cut by hand over the years. I purchased another few years back a smaller version not rabone and is very handy just like the first one for drawing lines but also running lines along edges to a fixed depth if you need a bit more depth than using your index and thumb holding the pencil and long finger your guide. It is also good for pushing in to depth for facing edge truing etc.

Just needs oiling occasionally to prevent rust though my newer one is galvanised finish to blade just a handy size for your pocket or nail belt.

I have the larger Marples type with rosewood in varied sizes but is mostly used in Shop or bench. I have also builders squares in timber made by me done on the faithful 3-4-5 method replaced when required and steel 1m square for roofing though not used much now along with a few steel rules varied lengths for drawing out.


----------



## Mike.C (14 Jan 2012)

marcros":10xcso3x said:


> i have an incra one which I like. http://www.rutlands.co.uk/hand-tools/ma ... ree-square but prob available cheaper.
> 
> Then again, you could buy several others for that money, if they break, get lost/borrowed etc.



+1 and worth every penny 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## coyot (14 Jan 2012)

I'm using Swanson 9" for rough carpentry more than 8 years, I can only say I love it! 
And otherwise (1st and 2nd fix) I use 12" combination square. 
Stanley, Rabone or almost any older 2nd hand would work I think.

Cheers, Frank


----------



## johnf (14 Jan 2012)

These are pretty good they do a 7" version as well

http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/s ... sn/EMP3992


----------



## Fromey (15 Jan 2012)

Nice engineer's squares here;

http://www.workshopheaven.com/tools/Squares.html

I recently bough a 25mm square and it's been extremely useful so far.


----------

